# Laste ned fra gentoo.linux.no når jeg emerger

## rafael

hei!

Jeg er en ganske så ny Linux og Gentoo bruker. Har satt opp Gentoo og lurer på om det er en mulighet for å bruke ftpen til gentoo.linux.no eller en annen ftp til å laste ned fra når jeg emerger?

Kan dere kanskje gi en lite kort guide på hvordan jeg gjør det om det går ann?

- rafael

----------

## dtun3Z

Stapp inn dette i din /etc/make.conf

```

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.linux.no"

```

----------

## rafael

Takker så meget.  :Smile:   *koz*

----------

